# A Note From The Shameless Commerce Division



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just want to remind everyone that Cheftalk gets a small commission on any Amazon sale that results from our direct link.

So, whether its a cookbook or anything else, if you can get it from Amazon do so by first using our "Amazon Jump" link, posted on the top of the forums. 

Everyone benefits if you do so.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another Click and Clack fan, eh? :lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just don't drive like my brother!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Thought this might be an exhaust-manifold cookbook! 

Mike


----------



## sawse (Oct 29, 2007)

sounds like a conservative radio talk show host.


----------

